# Easy Care Plants



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

I would like to upgrade my plastic plants to live ones. I'm having a hard time narrowing down what plants will fit into my plans. 

I would like some tall, bunched together plants as well as some short, grass-like foreground plants. Possibly even a lush, carpet forming one. I have one fluorescent T5 light and don't really plan on upgrading it any time soon. Substrate on one tank is sand, the other is medium/medium fine gravel. I do not have CO2 (nor do I want it). I would also rather not use any sort of ferts or chemicals. I've never added chemicals to my tank. I've had great luck with fish for many years without chemicals and I would like to keep it that way. 

As you can see, im being a pain in the butt  . Any thoughts?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL.

Not a pain,just know what ya want.

Wisteria is easy to grow and bushy.Its a stem plant so easy to make a little into a lot.As for carpet plants the lack of light and stuff will make the choice hard.How big is your tank?I have chain sword which grows to about three inches tall,and carpets pretty good.Its over run my 25 gallon.Easy to grow,doesnt need much.Would do well in sand and maybe in gravel too.


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

Water sprite is easy and grows tall


----------



## ufimych (May 9, 2011)

I have only easy plants: Java moss, _Hygrophila polysperma, Cryptocoryne beckettii_,_ Cryptocoryne wendti, Cryptocoryne lutea_, Java fern and _Ceratophyllum __demersum_. They grow well in one 29 gallons and three 10 gallons.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Anubias is another easy to care for, low light plant. The problem with low carpeting type plants is since the light has to travel farther through the water your light may not be adequate for many grassy-type ones, depending on the size of your tank and your light.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I use anachris and vals for fast growing plants and small potted type (sowrds, crypts) and a single amazon sword for slower growing plant.

the combination rapidily conditions the tank then provides long term stability as the slower growers expand.


If you are replacing plastic plants I would recommend you use lotsa plants then add some more. And take the tank down and replace the substrate iwth 1" of peat moss, 1" of play sand, and 1" of pc select (from pro choice) or aquatium gravel if the pc select is not available.

I know that takes some work but I have found then tank conditions last for years and years with that substrate and plant combination.

but that's just my .02


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> I use anachris and vals for fast growing plants and small potted type (sowrds, crypts) and a single amazon sword for slower growing plant.
> 
> the combination rapidily conditions the tank then provides long term stability os the slower growers expand.
> 
> ...


Ya know, ive been thinking about doing one of your builds. Do you happen to have a link to a detailed breakdown? Also, what is pc select and where would i find it? Do you still vac the pc select as you would with standard gravel? Any special tips or tricks to this set up?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol, everyone's already mentioned all the one's I was going to suggest! Wisteria, Java Fern, Amazon Swords.... I also have Elodea (that I have to trim weekly) and hygro polysperma (dwarf hygro.) You can get some Hornwort and use it as a floating plant. It grows fast, so eats up things like ammonia and nitrates. Since you have T5 lighting, you can probably get away with Dwarf Hair Grass as well, since it's a high light plant.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Kev1jm2 said:


> Ya know, ive been thinking about doing one of your builds. Do you happen to have a link to a detailed breakdown? Also, what is pc select and where would i find it? Do you still vac the pc select as you would with standard gravel? Any special tips or tricks to this set up?


i usually just give this type of thumb nail.

With an existing tank I would drain all the water out to containers with the fish. Clean it up then do this:

for a 10g tank

Add 1" peat moss. 1 footx1footx3foot plastic cube for building supply stores. Canadian sphagum peat moss not the potting peat moss with ferts added. ~$12 or so

add water to the top of the moss. level the moss, clean the tank sides.

repeat with 1" play sand. $3 for a 50 pound bag. 

repeat with pc select. see: Pro's Choice Products I contacted them and they gave me a local supplier who ordered a pallet. a 50 poung bag is 4* or so. some use floor dry, kitty litter which I have no experience with.

before adding water plant the plants.

4-6 bunched o anacharis
4-6 vals
4-6 small potted types (crypts, sowrds)
1 amazon sword.

Tall in back, potted on each sides amazon sword as a centerpiece and leave plenty of open free swimming area.

Pour water to fill the tank over a dish to prevent splashing and stirring up the substrate.

wait one week (not necessary with an existing tank)

add one fish and don't feed for a week. (with an existing tank add the fish but don't fiid for a week).

Stock up the tank and start feeding 1 flake or two each day.


that's about it. 



my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

For all of that I am hoping it is bigger than 10g. It would be hard to pass up 1 bag of eco-complete for less cost and done in 2 minutes - for a 10g anyway.

How big is this tank?


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks so much beasl. I'm gonna go for it. I emailed the company about the Select. Do you vac the top layer at all?

Jrman- its a 60 gallon.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Kev1jm2 said:


> Thanks so much beasl. I'm gonna go for it. I emailed the company about the Select. Do you vac the top layer at all?
> 
> Jrman- its a 60 gallon.


Let me know how it works.

I vac the top layer.


Occasionally




like every couple of years or so. *old dude


Actually I just let the substrate be. And never stirr it up.

but do from time to time remove the crud with a fish net.


my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Owning a vac would imply that he has ever done a water change......


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kev1jm2 said:


> I would like to upgrade my plastic plants to live ones. I'm having a hard time narrowing down what plants will fit into my plans.
> 
> I would like some tall, bunched together plants as well as some short, grass-like foreground plants. Possibly even a lush, carpet forming one. I have one fluorescent T5 light and don't really plan on upgrading it any time soon. Substrate on one tank is sand, the other is medium/medium fine gravel. I do not have CO2 (nor do I want it). I would also rather not use any sort of ferts or chemicals. I've never added chemicals to my tank. I've had great luck with fish for many years without chemicals and I would like to keep it that way.
> 
> As you can see, im being a pain in the butt  . Any thoughts?


Ferts and Chemicals are two completely opposite things. fertilizers just consist of harmless compounds such as K2NO3 and such. K2NO3 A.K.A. salt peter is a naturally occurring substance and adding controlled amounts will in no way harm your fish. 

as for not using any ferts or co2 you will not be able to achieve a heavily planted tank as it sounds you desire. maybe a few slow growing plants such as anacharis or anubias. good luck


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Got in touch with a local distributor. Going to get the pc select this week.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Kev1jm2 said:


> Got in touch with a local distributor. Going to get the pc select this week.


Let me know what you think. Most don't take the extra time to find the pc select.

my .02


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> Let me know what you think. Most don't take the extra time to find the pc select.
> 
> my .02


It wasn't too hard to track down some local grounds keeping outfits. Only issue was that it seems another brand is more popular in my state. Pro League Red by Turface seemed to be more prevalent that the Pro's Choice Select. However, they seem to be quite similar. 

Instead of the original planned 60 gallon, the tank is now going to be a 55 (48x12). Based on the info given by Pro Choice (tons required = area x depth/667), 1 50lb bag will be plenty. I figure a 50lb bag of play sand will be enough too. Not sure about the peat. Thoughts?


Got some more Jungle Val coming in from a member here by the name of Enthusiast (great seller). Will need some more driftwood and other plants as well. 

I'll post some photos when the build starts.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Kev1jm2 said:


> It wasn't too hard to track down some local grounds keeping outfits. Only issue was that it seems another brand is more popular in my state. Pro League Red by Turface seemed to be more prevalent that the Pro's Choice Select. However, they seem to be quite similar.
> 
> Instead of the original planned 60 gallon, the tank is now going to be a 55 (48x12). Based on the info given by Pro Choice (tons required = area x depth/667), 1 50lb bag will be plenty. I figure a 50lb bag of play sand will be enough too. Not sure about the peat. Thoughts?
> 
> ...


For peat moss I use the 1 footx1footx3foot cubes from lowes or home depot. Canadian sphagum peat moss. Not the small bag with added fertz for potted plants or the larger bags with fertz added. Cost about $12 or so.

The combination of the 50 pound bags of sand, pc select and "bale" of peat moss is enough to do many many 55g tanks.

be sure to get some anacharis as well.


----------



## FishyJoe (Nov 6, 2011)

I have bought little plants before, and I found them too messy because little bits of the leaves would keep coming off, and they were hard to keep weighed down. One of the plants I bought was just to have something for baby fish to hide in inside their nursery and that helped, but they chewed the roots away.

Today I bought an anubias, which looks like it can weigh itself down, the roots are harder and don't have to be planted, and doesn't look messy. (Call me lazy).


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Started putting it all together today. A few things I learned along the way: play sand takes quite a long time to rinse, wring most of the water out of peat after rinsing, before adding it to the tank, pc select is awesome. And for those thinking about doing it, the sand was $4 for 50lbs (used about 40lbs), the peat was $9 for 3 cubic ft (used less that 25%), the Pro's Choice was $15 for 50lbs (used about 25%). With the amount of leftovers, i'd call it quite reasonable. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Got a dozen val and MTS coming in tomorrow. The rest of the plants and driftwood are coming in monday Things are coming together nicely. 

Beasl, can I add a few plants with the tank filled or will that make a mess? I assume I place the plants roots in the PC/Sand layer, rather than all the way down into the peat. Is that correct?

Oh, and I was very surprised that the four Pro's Choice distributors I spoke with all knew guys who used it for aquariums. As soon as I told them I only needed one bag, they all knew what I had in mind.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Kev1jm2 said:


> Got a dozen val and MTS coming in tomorrow. The rest of the plants and driftwood are coming in monday Things are coming together nicely.
> 
> Beasl, can I add a few plants with the tank filled or will that make a mess? I assume I place the plants roots in the PC/Sand layer, rather than all the way down into the peat. Is that correct?


yes you can add plants. for rooted plants like the vals clip the roots back to encourage new growth, then lay the plant on the substrate where you want it. With the roots in a line along the substrate. Then move the plant to a location about twice as far away as the root length. Then start dragging the plant back to the original location pushing it in deeper and deeper. (plant between thumb and forefinger). then use you other fingers to push the roots into the trench you just dug and push the substrate over the roots and level. then pull the plant up to so the root base is at the substrate.


You will create a mess but turn off all filters and circulation and it will settle down in a couple of days. 

I plant before adding water to prevent that initial mess. But it is much less messy after the peat has been in the tank and gotten water logged after a few days.


> Oh, and I was very surprised that the four Pro's Choice distributors I spoke with all knew guys who used it for aquariums. As soon as I told them I only needed one bag, they all knew what I had in mind.


Sounds good. Kinda reminds me of the old soil master select. If you got only one bag the suspected aquarium use. I tried that on one tank and it was a dark substrate but had cloudy issues. Much less of a problem with the pc select.

my .02


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

this all seems to be going nicely.

One thought is on your comments of rinsing the peat and sand.

simply I don't.

just put then in the tank and add water to the top, level and clean the tank.

Either I'm lazy or just lucked into an easier way to do things.

before I did all the layering I really reall stirred thngs up. Initially I couldn't see 1/8" into the water. Then 2 days later it was all clear. The layering prevents that first cloudiness.


my .02


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Got it all set up the way I want it, for now. I'm quite pleased with how it came out. Big thanks for Beas and everyone else for the help. If you have any tips, comments or suggestions, let me know!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

that does look really really nice and I am glad you are very pleased. *w3

If things go right you should notice almost daily growth and definately weekly growth on the wisteria. In a month or two they should fill the tank. Vals also but not a dramatic. 

If you get cloudiness kill the lights and stop feeding until it clears the resume with less duration lighting and feeding. *old dude

We expect updates.

my .02


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just to double check, anubias congensis and amazon sword are supposed to be planted in the substrate, rather than their roots exposed, correct?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That particular Anubias can be grown either on driftwood or the substrate. It is slightly different than most species of Anubias. Amazons defintiely need to go in the substrate.


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Got another plant question and don't want to clog the forums up with a new thread. I'm putting together a planted shrimp tank. I have about 30 anacharis, 4 crypt lutea and 4 narrow chain swords. The chain swords have what I would call 'runners' sticking up with small buds at the end (as you can see below). Are these 'runners' supposed to be pointing upwards, in the water or are they supposed to be buried in the substrate with the plants roots?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Kev1jm2 said:


> Got another plant question and don't want to clog the forums up with a new thread. I'm putting together a planted shrimp tank. I have about 30 anacharis, 4 crypt lutea and 4 narrow chain swords. The chain swords have what I would call 'runners' sticking up with small buds at the end (as you can see below). Are these 'runners' supposed to be pointing upwards, in the water or are they supposed to be buried in the substrate with the plants roots?


Feel free to start another thread at any time. We like more threads. *old dude

I'm no expert but if they were runners they would be down in the substrate. I suspect they are flower stocks.

perhaps others can speculate better then me.

and my .02


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

It was hard to get a definitive google answer. The plants arrived via mail (mikeswetpets on aquabid bid is good) two days ago and had the 'runners' already on em.


----------

